# Corn poll



## kimbaby (Feb 24, 2006)

...................a corny poll


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 24, 2006)

It is best on the cobb, but I also like it off the cobb, creamed, in salads, etc.  I have also heard that it is good grilled, but I have never tried it prepared in that manner.


----------



## MJ (Feb 24, 2006)

I like to take a big scoop of mashed potatoes with my fork and grab my corn that way. Thats good eats!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 24, 2006)

I voted for kernels, as that's the brunt of what I use, however, fire-roasted corn on the cob is excellent, and we all love creamed corn.

I also like candy corn, go figure.


----------



## MJ (Feb 24, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have also heard that it is good grilled, but I have never tried it prepared in that manner.


Thats a great way to do it - slathered in butter. I can't remeber where I read this, and I have never tried it, but try wrapping a slice of bacon around your cob when you grill it.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it steamed or boiled  on the cob but.. I cut it off before eating. I don't like the way it gets stuck in my teeth  if I eat it from the cob.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 24, 2006)

I picked on the cob for the poll. But,I love corn in any form, one of my favorites with frozen corn is to fry it...I just melt butter in a skillet, add the corn, a light sprinkle of salt, pepper, and sugar, and let it go til I start getting some browning, not a lot nor burned..It is so good like this....We have it fairly often. The little guys love corn. Carson got his first corn on the cob and with his 6 shiney white teeth he chewed and sucked til we had to take it from him, then of course he howled like a banshee, so we gave him another...  He ended up butter and pieces of corn from ear to ear 


kadesma


----------



## Haggis (Feb 24, 2006)

A great lunch when corn is in season and at its best is taking the kernels off the cob and dry-frying them with some ground cumin, coriander and paprika then mixing them with a couple of lightly beaten eggs and making a frittata with some coriander and lime juice.

Delicious spring and summer lunch.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 24, 2006)

Fresh on the cob... yum yum!

Have you ever had grilled corn on the cob? That is one of my favourite summertime treats. It makes it taste a bit smokey and really brings out the sweetness of the corn.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

We like corn most any way but I've never understood why people have corn and potatoes in the same meal. Since corn has starch we always consider it a starch and serve a green veggie with it, but I see all the time that some just use it as another veggie. A friend of my son's said they had corn at every dinner meal, in one form or another, no matter what else they had, corn was included.  I like it a lot, but not that much. It was good in my soup last night.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 25, 2006)

Picked the off the cob version, even though I love it on the cob as well.  I like corn any way I can get it, even though it doesn't like me, but I'll put up with the discomfort.  OTT here but on the same subject (I've just never heard it before)....what is crisp-cooked corn.  It's a recipe ingredient and I am at a loss as to what it means.  Thanks.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 25, 2006)

Frankly, I can't think of a way I don't like corn. Of course, fresh off the cobb is hard to beat. I've had cobb boiled and grilled, and really like the grill bit. Different flavor I thought. Cream corn is high on my list, as it is the cream I use for Tater Tot hotdish and Shepherd's Pie. 

I also like corn in salsa. I love Chipotle's Fire Roasted Corn salsa. Talk about good eats! It's a bit strong with cilantro, but tolerable.

Bottom line, t'aint a way I can think of that I don't like corn, except for if it's bad (moldy, wormy, etc.). I'm with MJ on the idea of chasing the corn around the plate with some real mashed taters to catch it. Dump a little gravy on there, or, if they are flavored spuds (i.e. garlic mashed) leave 'em. T'is all good, that's for sure!


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

Many barbecue places have fried corn on the cob - which is delicious, but between the barbecue and the corn, I always feel like I need a bath when finished.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 25, 2006)

The Blackeyed Pea restaurant chain does fried corn that is great.  In the past few years, I've started seeing little corn fritters that restaurants can get; they're about the size of chicken nuggets.  Pretty good when deep-fried.

As I mentioned before, I like to Fire-roast corn on the cob, but, technically, it's steamed.  I soak the cobs, with the skins, in a sink or small tub, then go out and get the fire going.  When I'm ready to cook, I'll lay the corn on the grate, and close the lid.  I rotate the corn every five minutes, until the outer layers are charred.  This causes the water in the inner layers to turn to steam, and cooks the corn.  Sometimes I let it got a bit to long, and the kernels caramelize a bit.  This gives the corn a nice taste.

Back when I lived in Tulsa, for the Tulsa State Fair, there was one vendor that opened a Fire-Roasted corn stand.  I used to buy produce from the business that supplied this person with his corn for the Fair.  The seller told me that person only worked 3 fairs a year, and netted about $150G.

I forgot to add, that freshly-frozen corn kernels make a great side dish for the single person.  Just pour a little into a bowl, add a little margarine/butter, salt, and freshly-ground black pepper, and microwave for a few minutes as you're cooking dinner.

Also, this makes a great little bit to add to Mexican Rice.  I have a few soup recipes that call for corn kernels as well.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Ditto what BigDog said. There hasn't been a way that I have eaten corn that I don't like. Grilled

My favorite halloween candy is the candy corn too.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

I've heard of the Blackeyed Pea Restaurant, but haven't seen any in our area. Will have to check and see where they are in case we travel that way.


----------



## daisy (Feb 25, 2006)

On the cob, with lashings of butter. And if freshly picked and young, on the cob - raw, and nibbled as a snack. 

I don't mind corn fritters served with crumbed chicken. 

Corn cobs are delicious when barbecued. Dot with butter, wrap in a corn leaf or two, then wrap the lot in several thicknesses of aluminium foil, and put on the hotplate with your meat and let it cook fairly slowly. To die for!


----------



## auntdot (Feb 25, 2006)

My favorite way of cooking corn is to soak it in water with a bit of salt and toss it into a fire.

Our first house, which we spent every hour we could doing over, had a wonderful fireplace.

Would, on rare occasion, make a fire, put a grill on top of some fire bricks, and cook some steaks.  But would also toss some soaked corn into the embers.

The corn was fantastic.

Now we usually just grill it, in the husk.


----------



## RMS (Feb 25, 2006)

I picked corn on the cob as my favorite but I really love corn fritters too!


----------



## Constance (Feb 25, 2006)

I get the water boiling...put in the cleaned corn...bring water back to bowl...let boil 2-3 minutes...turn off heat under pot...put corn in colander over the pot to drain.
Serve with sliced bread slathered with softened butter...place cob on bread, roll around in the butter, and salt. When you're done, eat the bread.
An alternative method is to put a stick of softened butter on a plate, and let everyone roll their cobs in it.

And then there's always Squeeze Parkay. I'll admit it...I like it. Sometimes I have to settle for the low fat spread.

I've always wondered about using olive oil on corn, instead of butter. The oil could be seasoned any way you like. Have any of you all ever tried that? 

My experience with bacon-wrapped corn is that the bacon doesn't get done enough by the time the corn is cooked. I think it needs to be pre-cooked a bit before it's wrapped around the corn.


----------



## cristal (Feb 25, 2006)

*My favorite is grilled with a lemon garlic butter! *


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2006)

I learned a new way to to eat corn from some of my amigos at work.
Mayo, Parmesan, and Cayenne Peppr.
Great flavor!!!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 26, 2006)

Erik said:
			
		

> I learned a new way to to eat corn from some of my amigos at work.
> Mayo, Parmesan, and Cayenne Peppr.
> Great flavor!!!


 
Interesting.. I'm assuming you are using corn kernals and fresh parmasan? Do you mix everything with the corn or just the mayo and sprinkle cayenne and parmasan on top? 

Hmm.. sounds tasty! I want to try this.


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually, it is on the cob, with this mixture as a spread.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I like corn anyway but in the summer, on the cob and grilled and melted in butter with a little salt. Whole corn is my pick any other time with butter.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

On the cob, dripping with butter and a little salt or garlic powder/salt. Cream corn is a very close second. Mmmmmmm, corn


----------

